# Beer Smith add turbo 500



## mrsupraboy (17/3/14)

Can someone please help me add the turbo 500 specs to beer Smith. I've got absolutely no idea what to put down. It's the 28litre ern and when it does a full grain it looses 9 litres of water so to 19litres then I add 4 to make a23 litre batch


----------



## Truman42 (17/3/14)

So when you say you lose 9 litres of water are you talking about just to evaporation or losses to trub as well? And is this 9 litres based on an hour boil or 90 minutes?

In the My equipment profile you need to put in your boil time, your boil off rate and tick if this is per hour or not, and you can also add your cooling % loss (usually kept at 4%) and your top up water for kettle which in your case is 4 litres. Just use the equipment wizard if it makes it easier.

There isnt a particular set of specs for the turbo 500 as everyones is different. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/3/14)

9ltr is a lot to loose....even taking in cooling,evap etc


----------



## stakka82 (17/3/14)

Assume he means grain absorbtion plus boiloff.


----------



## mrsupraboy (18/3/14)

Yeah every thing


----------



## mrsupraboy (18/3/14)

Not exactly sure what the exact losses are for each thing


----------

